# Epipedobates trivittatus 'Huallaga Canyon' from egg to froglet!



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We have a large vivarium with Epipedobates trivittatus in our lobby, and they breed pretty well for us.









Photos we took for the website.








An adult male.








Guarding an egg clutch.








Developing egg clutch.








Epipedobates trivittatus tadpole.








Froglet 1 day out of the water.








Froglet 2 weeks out of the water.








Froglet 1 month out of the water.








We have 5 adults in this 140 gallon vivarium.

We actually just posted a guide to care and breeding today:
Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Epipedobates trivittatus Care Sheet


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice! Trivs are one of my faves!


----------

